# Charlies worms v Berkly gulp



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

I bet a good buddy of mine i could outfish him using my Charlies worms versus his Berkley gulps. Now i am a little more experienced than he is so this is not a 100% which soft plastic out performed the other. We went out yesterday in santa rosa sound and fished the norh docks. i caught two reds and a flounder.Joe did not catch a fish. The whole time he was spraying his gulp with that gulp spray. He would get a bite and try to set the hook. i told him those pin fish like your gulps and that is what you are feeling hit your plastic. Anyway i got tired of him trying to sell me on those gulps (i have used them before didnt care for them) so i told him i could out fish him with my plastics. Is my plastic a better choice? well i think so but thats not the whole story. presentation is what allowed me to catch them yesterday. I was using a high floating shad with a medium bullet sinker. when casted the shad will gradually fall to the bottom, instead of a fast dive to the sand. My buddy (who wasnt texas rigged) kept getting hung up in the docks and using too much weight for our depth of water. Does anyone know where you can buy these charlies worms (the shad) walmart used to sell them but now all they have is charlies worms ....worms and lizards. i dont think bass pro has them either. If you havent tried them and see them some where givem a shot. i have used them all and these are my favorite.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I am pretty sure that academy carries these lures. If not they are easy to find on the internet. tackleandrods.com has them. They do look pretty good. The shad assassin is also an excellent jerk bait. Pretty much the same profile except they don't have the paddle tail.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I think academy has them.

I think people sometimes worry too much about what lure to use and not enough about actually fishing. Just like you said presentaion is the key.IMO it has more to do with the fisherman. Some people got it and some dont. I will say that having confidence in a lure is huge. If you have confidence in your lure then you are going to present it to the fish better. Just like if you have confidence in a certain golf club then you are usually going to hit that club better than others. Ive caught fish on lots of different lures. Im sure all of you have seen the redfish video on youtube of the guy catching them with jalepenos.When a fish is feeding it usually doesnt matter.Isay keep it simple and be confident in your lure choice and you will be most successful.


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

Tackle And Rod Shop: *Charlie's* *Worms* i looked on the academy and didnt see them but i did find them here if anyone wants to try them out:bowdown


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *Funman (8/17/2008)*Tackle And Rod Shop: *Charlie's* *Worms* i looked on the academy and didnt see them but i did find them here if anyone wants to try them out:bowdown




*I know this is blowing my own horn BUT if you want Charlies worm or any other bait (or tackle item) that I don't stock I would be glad to order them for you.





AND the key to catching fish is presentation*


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks can you beat 3.50 a pack


----------

